# ALSA MOST EXOTIC PAINT ON EARTH



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ADAM STONE OF STONE COLD KUSTOMS IS NOW ONE THE VERY FEW TO WORK WITH THE INNOVATIVE ALSA SYSTEM WITH SO MUCH MORE TO OFFER THAN YOUR AVERAGE PAINTS ALSA PAINT IS THE MOST EXOTIC PAINT ON THE EARTH AS LITTLE AS A FEW DROPS CAN MAKE A QUART YOU CAN HIT UP THE SITE OR JUST GIVE ADAM OF HOUSE OF KANDY OF PORTERVILLE A CALL FOR YOUR KUSTOM PAIT JOBS PINSTRIPING GOLD LEAFING KANDIES KUSTOM BODY WORK JUST TO NAME A FEW CAN BE REACHED AT 559-719-9274 ADAM IS CURRENTLY WORKING WITH SOME OF THE MOST PRESTIGE CAR CLUBS THROUGH OUT CALI 


























































ALSA HAS AN ASSORTEMENT OF STECILS FOR YOUR AIRBRUSHING NEEDS



















FOR YOUR KUSTOM NEEDS


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

they're alright i guess, expensive and not great service, but whatever


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Stone Cold's House of Kandys, top notch shop in the 559 and Alsa distributor


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

work done by Stone Cold's House of Kandys


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ALSA SIMPLEY THE BEST GIVE ADAM A CALL @559-719-9274


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

some of my work


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

SOME PICS OF MY WORK


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

PINSTRIPING AND GOLD LEAF

STONE COLD KUSTOMS'S
HOUSE OF KANDY'S
PORTERVILLE, CA
559-719-9274

NEWEST ALSA DISTRIBUTOR


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Bad ass man!


----------



## EDM95 (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 20 2007, 09:52 PM~7518588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what is the color of that hatch back i like that


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

they should change the K to C in House of Kandy if they arent going to exclusively deal in House of Kolor paint. i dunno just sounds funny.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 21 2007, 02:28 PM~7523332
> *they should change the K to C in House of Kandy if they arent going to exclusively deal in House of Kolor paint. i dunno just sounds funny.
> *


HUH :uh:


----------



## cadillacridin (Feb 27, 2007)

thats sum nice werk


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 23 2007, 08:31 AM~7536037
> *thats sum nice werk
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacridin_@Mar 23 2007, 08:31 AM~7536037
> *thats sum nice werk
> *


I HEARD THIS CAT IS WORKING ON SOME MAJOR PROJECTS LOOKING TO MAKE HIS MARK IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 23 2007, 02:40 AM~7534883
> *HUH :uh:
> *


What he means is that although you do candies, Kandy is a House of Kolor product, and kustomers might be confused.

Nice work though I love the marbleizing.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Mar 25 2007, 04:47 PM~7549023
> *What he means is that although you do candies, Kandy is a House of Kolor product, and kustomers might be confused.
> 
> Nice work though I love the marbleizing.
> *


YES WE

















 KNOW ALSO WORKS WITH HOUSR OF KOLOR
AND IS ALSO A SPONSOR OF THIS EVENT HOLLA :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

MANY MORE PICS COMING SOON ALONG WITH ALSA PAINT SAMPLES, THEY'LL BLOW YOUR MIND!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ive heard alsa makes a paint that changes colors from the temp???? any pics of this stuff


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

yes 3 different ones, i'm going to offer some complete paint kit special for this monthe so i'll be posting samples of about 40-50 colors this week check back soon!


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

Won't that color changing paint burn out if left in the sun for too long..it's life expectency is a only few years..no?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

alsa glow in the dark paints, temp sensative paints are all guaranteed to to outlast any competitors paint by 10 fold, you must be talking about another brand, remember all is stuff is made with the lastest technolog, we've even got color kameleon marbles with crystal in them than make some wicked effects, show you soon!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 2 2007, 11:37 PM~7607418
> *yes 3 different ones, i'm going to offer some complete paint kit special for this monthe so i'll be posting samples of about 40-50 colors this week check back soon!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

I have some new alsa kandies that I would be happy to sell for half price..20.00 a piece.. :biggrin:


----------



## andre$$ (Jul 24, 2006)

So your telling me that the paint that changes color (due to temp.) will last 20 years with daily driving?..I tried asking on the site but customer service is shitty.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Apr 4 2007, 01:43 AM~7612367
> *I have some new alsa kandies that I would be happy to sell for half price..20.00 a piece.. :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Why is there such a hard push all of a sudden on this site for Alsa products being the best thing on the face of the earth from 2 members???..If its all that, there is no need for such a hard push.... :0 All those pics could be done in other products and still look good..PPG,HOK,eXotic whatever


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 3 2007, 12:37 AM~7607418
> *yes 3 different ones, i'm going to offer some complete paint kit special for this monthe so i'll be posting samples of about 40-50 colors this week check back soon!
> *


I WOULD LIKE A K. TANGERINE :biggrin: WITH A GOLD BASE


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

What product you are spraying does not really matter , but what matters most is whom is spraying..Newtons right about the sudden alsa push on here sounds like some reps pushing the name.....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i agree 100% all of a sudden this company comes out of the woodwork......



where are the guys that are getting screwed by their customer service speak up.....



i will have my own line of flakes,pearls, and "special" paint out soon hopefully but i am not going to advertise all over hell either.......


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Apr 4 2007, 08:26 AM~7616082
> *What product you are spraying does not really matter , but what matters most is whom is spraying..Newtons right about the sudden alsa push on here sounds like some reps pushing the name.....
> *



I agree, you can buy direct from alsa and skip the people in the middle. I do like alsa products they are very user friendly... never had a problem with customer service? Must have caught the wrong person on the wrong day..


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

here at B&Z autocolor in modesto they swear by this shit to.
i seen some of their blue pearls over a black base on a test panel.
looked good to me. also it was sprayed by an amateur.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

don't hate, its not a coincidence that both dupont and hok tried to buy alsa out a couple yrs ago before they got up and running, the people who are legitimate painters know what up, we are not saying other products are shitty just that we believe ours are better. If you've been to SEMA you will see the top painters in the world are using alsa, many top cars there are painted with the product. AND OF COURSE WE ARE GOING TO ADVERTISE EVERYWHERE, WE'RE THE NEW DISTRIBUTOR FOR CEN/NOR CAL, ISNT THAT WHAT BUSINESSES DO!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 4 2007, 02:27 PM~7618631
> *don't hate, its not a coincidence that both dupont and hok tried to buy alsa out a couple yrs ago before they got up and running, the people who are legitimate painters know what up,  we are  not saying other products are shitty just that we believe ours are better.  If you've been to SEMA you will see the top painters in the world are using alsa, many top cars there are painted with the product.  AND OF COURSE WE ARE GOING TO ADVERTISE EVERYWHERE, WE'RE THE NEW DISTRIBUTOR FOR CEN/NOR CAL, ISNT THAT WHAT BUSINESSES DO!
> *



I was one of the first people on layitlow to use the Alsa products and I do like them. They are a little pricy but do work great. people will get offended if you say shit like the best paint in the world etc. Alsa has put alot into what they sell, but so has hok ppg etc. My honest opinion is that paint is paint some is better than others, its the painter that makes the paint job. I have seen shitty hok jobs and nice ass omni jobs.. BTW you said you are selling a gallon of candy are you mixing it yourself? Alsa does not sell pre mixed candy???????


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

I just based the regal sour apple green metallic and Im layin Alsa grass green candy over it. We will see how good it is soon enough...either way Ill post pics so everyone can decide for themselves


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

the alsa slogan is "worlds most exotic paints"


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

HERE IS A TRUNK DONE WITH HOK WITHABOUT 4 BASE COLORS, THE OWNER DID NOT KNOW WHAT ANY OF THE BASES WERE, IT WAS A VERY DIFFICULT JOB BUT WE GOT A GREAT MATCH! IT WAS BLENDED WITH ALSA CANDY'S.

THE TRUCK IS ONE OF MY PERSONAL RIDES, ITS HOK CANDY TANGERINE WITH A CUSTOM SILVER - CHROME BASE. IT LOOKS GREAT MUCH BETTER THAN ANY HOK TANGERINES IN THE HOK COLORCHART , BUT IF I HAD TO DO IT AGAIN I WOULD SWITCH TO THE ALSA CANDY ORANGE, JUST BECAUSE OF THE RICHNESS AND GLOW OF THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marathon1218_@Apr 4 2007, 11:53 PM~7619216
> *I was one of the first people on layitlow to use the Alsa products and I do like them. They are a little pricy but do work great. people will get offended if you say shit like the best paint in the world etc. Alsa has put alot into what they sell, but so has hok ppg etc. My honest opinion is that paint is paint some is better than others, its the painter that makes the paint job. I have seen shitty hok jobs and nice ass omni jobs.. BTW you said you are selling a gallon of candy are you mixing it yourself? Alsa does not sell pre mixed candy???????
> *




preach it brother.........


also i wonder why he keeps avoiding your questions i wanna know this too......


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 4 2007, 11:11 PM~7621996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

not avoiding your ? , i answered it on another topic "chear candy kits(pg 3), its lengthy. check it out if you have any more ?'s hit me up THANKS


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

more Specials and samples of all the colors coming soon!


----------



## theride87 (Apr 4, 2005)

is the warranty limited to backyard painters


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

Product defects are not limited to anyone, problems that arise from the faulty procedures in your painting process are limited to certified painters, sorry thats the industry standard and some companies don't offer that!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

why is the stripper so damn expensive? and why are all the colors the same price? typically your whites, silvers, yellows and some of the lighter colors are cheaper than the reds, magentas, and purples, but all the alsa strippers are $22 a pop.

i like some of the colors y'all have, but i cant justify the price when hok and 1 shot go between $5-15 each.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

1 SHOT IS UP $11-19, DON'T KNOW ABOUT HOK.

OUR STRIPERS ARE ALL FORMULATED TO GO UNDER THE CLEAR COAT. WHEN USING THE OTHER BRANDS YOU HAVE TO ADD HARDENER WHICH IS ANOTHER $9+ SO THAT THEY WON'T WRINKLE FROM THE "HOT" CHEMICALS IN CLEAR. I DO AGREE THAT THEY ARE A LITTLE HIGH BUT THEY ARE CONVENIENT AND LAY OUT REAL FLAT AND SMOOTH. SORRY I CAN'T HELP YOU ON THE PRICE.


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

DO YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES OF A WHOLE CAR PAITNED WITH THE CANDY?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

yes i do , i'll post soon. i have some in the shop now but customers request that don't post up a side shot. there are 2 going into magazines and dvd's real soon and the customers want their vehicles to hit hard on the scene before their all over the net, they pay the bill so i have to respect their wishes.


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Apr 9 2007, 11:16 AM~7650153
> *DO YOU HAVE ANY PICTURES OF A WHOLE CAR PAITNED WITH THE CANDY?
> *



x2. more picture ey.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

pics coming soon, extremely busy!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

here's one,

WELCOME 2 THE CANDY SHOP .......


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 9 2007, 02:47 PM~7651601
> *here's one,
> 
> WELCOME 2 THE CANDY SHOP .......
> ...


you dont have any pic's of a car painted just a flat candy with no patterns?


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EDM95_@Mar 21 2007, 10:13 AM~7521717
> *what is the color of that hatch back i like that
> *











Any pics of that 67-72 Chevy truck with the sick ass graphics?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I rarely do a straight candy with no pattern, I like to get sick with, a lot shops out there can do a solid color but i'm more of an artistic type of painter, don't get me wrong solids look good but there no FUN, sometimes i'm supposed to paint a solid but end up throwing in a bunch of patterns for free just to set the car off!


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

the 70 truck was done at ALSA with the hawaiian hues color line developed by Dennis Mathewson from hawaii, check it out on the ALSA sit, under the Hawaiian product showcase.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I'd like to thank those people purchasing the specials, it worked out well, so well that each month i will post a new special, i'm the newest distributor and i hear people say the service sucks, so that will be my primary goal is to assist the customer in any way i can.


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats a good thing.I like straight forward honesty..As for the striping paint,It has been known for being too thin..Most stripers don't like it..I'm not sure if it was ever reformulated..I've got both the old label and the new and I wish it would leave..someone take it away...On the positive side I'm glad your taking a positive support stance for Alsa,without tech support the product won't go too far...All Show and no Go don't fly


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 13 2007, 07:18 AM~7681166
> *I'd like to thank those  people purchasing the specials, it worked out well, so well that each month i will post a new special, i'm the newest distributor and i hear people say the service sucks, so that will be my primary goal is to assist the customer in any way i can.
> *



that's the way it should be the only problem i see in your promotion of alsa is first you are trying to push it way too much pics say a thousand words.....don't tell everyone that alsa is the greatest thing since sliced bread because alot of us know better........

just my 2 cents take it for what it's worth

good luck


----------



## pimpala6462 (Feb 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 10 2007, 10:51 PM~7664111
> *I rarely do a straight candy with no pattern, I like to get sick with, a lot shops out there can do a solid color but i'm more of an artistic type of painter, don't get me wrong solids look good but there no FUN, sometimes i'm supposed to paint a solid but end up throwing in a bunch of patterns for free just to set the car off!
> *


cool yeah thats understandable. I just wanted to see what the paint looks like solid.
you know new product, I just needed to make sure its worth buying. sounds good tho.
i will be ordering my shipment whithin the next couple days :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpala6462_@Apr 13 2007, 09:05 AM~7683000
> *cool yeah thats understandable. I just wanted to see what the paint looks like solid.
> you know new product, I just needed to make sure its worth buying. sounds good tho.
> i will be ordering my shipment whithin the next couple days :thumbsup:
> *



Alsa blood red over silver base..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andre$$_@Apr 4 2007, 12:33 AM~7614544
> *So your telling me that the paint that changes color (due to temp.) will last 20 years with daily driving?..I tried asking on the site but customer service is shitty.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmxD6a5TSIk


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I just finished painting samples of about 60 colors on to the 6 inch speed (car) shapes. I just opened a second building intown as a store front and a spray booth is going in to promote the product as well as some of the full and radical class cars i am working on. I took a bunch of pics of shop and paint today so check back between now and monday to see some color samples. i'll do my best to put these up asap. i have color chips but i've always felt a 1" square chip is not the way to pick a color. I always spray samples for my customers to get a true sense of what the final result will like. bare with me and i won't disappoint you!!!


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 13 2007, 09:42 PM~7687541
> *I just finished painting samples of about 60 colors on to the 6 inch speed (car) shapes.  I just opened a second building intown as a store front and a spray booth is going in to promote the product as well as some of the full and radical class cars i am working on.  I took a bunch of pics of shop and paint today so check back between now and monday to see some color samples.  i'll do my best to put these up asap. i have color chips but i've always felt a 1" square chip is not the way to pick a color.  I always spray samples for my customers to get a true sense of what the final result will like.  bare with me and i won't disappoint you!!!
> *



eye want kobalt blue and Organic green ey :thumbsup: pos them up.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andre$$_@Apr 4 2007, 06:33 AM~7614544
> *So your telling me that the paint that changes color (due to temp.) will last 20 years with daily driving?..I tried asking on the site but customer service is shitty.
> *




i can assure you this color changing paint WILL NOT last 20 years these companies are out there to sell their product and make as much money on it as they can if they had to follow strict guidelines like posting their exposure tests and data this "so called new" crazy paint wouldn't sell so easily


they have to mark the price up on these paints because the cost of the pigments is so high



by the way if they only test their products in california the people that buy these paints only to learn they will not hold up to the elements as long as they stated will be in for a big surprise


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 3wheelKing (Aug 2, 2006)

real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 14 2007, 11:51 PM~7692907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What are the purple colors called???


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 14 2007, 09:51 PM~7692907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

the purple colors are purple pinstriping paint from alsa's striper line mixed with blue and white and shot through an airbrush to get them to blend so nice.


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 16 2007, 12:08 AM~7700443
> *the purple colors are purple pinstriping paint from alsa's striper line mixed with blue and white and shot through an airbrush to get them to blend so nice.
> *



the final product turnes out bad ass


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

MIRRA CHROME SAMPLES, 95% REFLECTIVE CHROME



























NOT PERFECT BUT PRETTY DAMN GOOD, GREAT FRO PATTERNS GRAPHICS, EXCELLENT TO CANDY OVER TO GET ANODIZED LOOKING PATTERNS


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

ALSA COLOR SAMPLES, MANY MORE PICS TO UPLOAD


----------



## wonderz_2007 (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 13 2007, 09:42 PM~7687541
> *I just finished painting samples of about 60 colors on to the 6 inch speed (car) shapes.  I just opened a second building intown as a store front and a spray booth is going in to promote the product as well as some of the full and radical class cars i am working on.  I took a bunch of pics of shop and paint today so check back between now and monday to see some color samples.  i'll do my best to put these up asap. i have color chips but i've always felt a 1" square chip is not the way to pick a color.  I always spray samples for my customers to get a true sense of what the final result will like.  bare with me and i won't disappoint you!!!
> *



im just curious so i got to ask.....why would you go and repaint the little plastic speed car samples that alsa sends out....i know they come already painted in the promo display the company sends out....im just trying to see why you would need to paint up a fresh batch of them.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Apr 10 2007, 03:13 AM~7656065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dennis mathewson,out of honolulu hawaii,Cosmic Airbrush,i once worked for him back in 87'..airbrushin t-shirts.lol..verry cool dude,friendly..


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

i hate alsa because i was waiting for like a year for them to release the pearl basecoats, and they never came out. so i went ahead and bought the pbc-39 from house of kolor, and then like 2 days later alsa released their pearl basecoats  and it sux because they have this really kool color called pink lemonade too. i emailed them like once a month asking when they were going to release the base pearls and never got a single response..... therefore i am holding a grudge against any and all things alsa for hating on me like that


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 25 2007, 11:51 AM~7770714
> *i hate alsa because i was waiting for like a year for them to release the pearl basecoats, and they never came out. so i went ahead and bought the pbc-39 from house of kolor, and then like 2 days later alsa released their pearl basecoats  and it sux because they have this really kool color called pink lemonade too. i emailed them like once a month asking when they were going to release the base pearls and never got a single response..... therefore i am holding a grudge against any and all things alsa for hating on me like that
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I cut a deal with the company, i paint some custom panels for display and in return they send me all the product to do so free of charge as well as a pint of every color and 100 speed shapes so that i can display the colors they offer and mix a few together to create new colors.

Dennis Mathewson designed all the colors on the hawaiian truck.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

i'd like to again thank all of you have purchased the APRIL SPECIAL on this site or have ordered by phone after seeing it on layitlow. there will be a new special next week. there is still time left of the current special.

1 gallon Alsa base 
1 gallon reducer
1 gallon Alsa candy
1 gallon Dynatone clear
$425

(substitute 1 gal ALSA CLEAR or SPEED CLEAR, $699)


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 14 2007, 10:51 PM~7692907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AS A CUSTOMER TRUST ME THIS KAT WILL WORK WITH YOU HE DIDNT OPEN A 2ND SHOPP FOR NOTHING HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF I CANT WAIT TILL MY RIDE IS FINISHED :biggrin: STONE COLD KUSTOMS REMEMBER THE NAME TRUST ME YOU WILL


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn thats badass


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Apr 28 2007, 08:00 PM~7793787
> *damn thats badass
> 
> 
> ...




X200


----------



## driven1 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Another alsa sprayed*










Been on the board for a sec and wanted to do my part. Had to setup new account, GLAD 2 BE HERE!


----------



## driven1 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.alsacorp.com/company/celebrity/Gwen_Stefani_Tahoe.htm


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Apr 28 2007, 09:31 PM~7794293
> *X200
> *












:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Speechless!!


----------



## driven1 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by driven1_@Apr 29 2007, 05:24 PM~7798384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS CLEAN AS F#^ :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THOSE WHEELS ARE PAINTED CHROME THEN CANDY TRUE GOLD. CANT' TELL THE DIFFERENCE


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 30 2007, 01:36 AM~7800570
> *THOSE WHEELS ARE PAINTED CHROME THEN CANDY TRUE GOLD. CANT' TELL THE DIFFERENCE
> *


 :0


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 29 2007, 11:36 PM~7800570
> *THOSE WHEELS ARE PAINTED CHROME THEN CANDY TRUE GOLD. CANT' TELL THE DIFFERENCE
> *



THATS KRAZY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## driven1 (Apr 29, 2007)

Alsa, what were the paints used on the Tahoe?


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

can you just spray candy true gold on stock chrome...to have the same affect?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

i don't know te base, but i believe the topcoat is true gold candy.

yes, you can spray true gold candy, over stock chrome rims, thats how the tahoes rims were done.


----------



## KERN_COUNTY661 (Nov 17, 2006)

thanks for the info man........  whos gonna be the one rolling down the block on gold 24's? me ha! and most of my chrome gonna be gold....


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 16 2007, 08:26 PM~7707778
> *MIRRA CHROME SAMPLES, 95% REFLECTIVE CHROME
> 
> 
> ...


their only good chrome is their 8000 dollar system. not a good chrome paint on the market otherwise. Alsa is doing a biiig push in the marketing department. Fonzy has his own line of paints and accesories. Steve Deman has also been marketing it. Don't know the quality of it, but any good painter can make anything look decent. Just like any good stereo installer can make lesser quality equipment sound enjoyable


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

any more pics of the blue patterned lincoln?


----------



## Blast From The Past (Jul 8, 2005)

We are the largest House of Kolor Distributors in the nation as well as Kirker, you guys can try all the new stuff you want but if you want what works give us a call at 1-800-541-0399 or visit are web site at www.smartshoppersinc.com, Every now and then a new company comes along with their "Lifetime Warranty" claims and they sound good but read the fine print and if they don't make it in the market place then that warranty is worthless........good luck!


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@May 6 2007, 05:18 AM~7843162
> *We are the largest House of Kolor Distributors in the nation as well as Kirker, you guys can try all the new stuff you want but if you want what works give us a call at 1-800-541-0399 or visit are web site at www.smartshoppersinc.com,  Every now and then a new company comes along with their "Lifetime Warranty" claims and they sound good but read the fine print and if they don't make it in the market place then that warranty is worthless........good luck!
> *


HATER.....


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

YOU KNOW I DO A LOT OF UCE CARS IN CALI RIGHT, USING ALSA :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 4 2007, 11:11 PM~7621996
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Curious as to why it had to be matched. Our club president Luis Delgado was the original painter of this ride...Pauls 65 vert if Im correct (I also did the gold plating under the hood) :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 9 2007, 02:47 PM~7651601
> *here's one,
> 
> WELCOME 2 THE CANDY SHOP .......
> ...




WOW! I have not seen Vic's ride in years! He has put his heart and soul into that caprice :worship: He is going to be one happy mofo once he gets to roll out in it again. So Stone_Alsa, you painted it?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

YES I PAINTED IT ALSO PAULS TRUNK. THE TRUNK NEEDED TO BE MATCHED BECAUSE PAUL WANTED THE NAME OFF AND THERE WERE A FEW CHIPS AND THE PAINT WAS PEELING A BIT. BOTH RIDES HAVE SOME NICE PAINT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> :uh: hno:
> mother fucker looks tight! :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THANKS,IT'LL BE OUT IN A WEEK OR TWO, IT'S FROM CEN CAL :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

man i wish i had money


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I wish you did too :biggrin:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blast From The Past_@May 6 2007, 05:18 AM~7843162
> *We are the largest House of Kolor Distributors in the nation as well as Kirker, you guys can try all the new stuff you want but if you want what works give us a call at 1-800-541-0399 or visit are web site at www.smartshoppersinc.com,  Every now and then a new company comes along with their "Lifetime Warranty" claims and they sound good but read the fine print and if they don't make it in the market place then that warranty is worthless........good luck!
> *



i thought coast was the biggest mover of HOK? hmm


as far as alsa goes, still want would like to see the product and see how it holds up over time. especially since the candy comes concentrated.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

more pics coming soon,
look out for those PALM TREES :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

This CAPRICE is ready to explode onto the circuit real soon, built by PUNCH, painted by STONE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hey man, question about alsa's crazer paint

is it like hok marbelizer in that regular clear wont stick to it? you know how you have to shoot intercoat over it, do you have to do that with crazer?


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

clear will stick rigth to it, crazers are very different from hok marblizer


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

excellent!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Aug 4 2007, 05:11 PM~8471586
> *clear will stick rigth to it, crazers are very different from hok marblizer
> *


can you get me a better price than the website? :biggrin:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

^ lol @ this *****.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Aug 5 2007, 03:35 PM~8477588
> *^ lol @ this *****.
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

what adam is this?? Fresno finest c.c??





> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 20 2007, 08:52 PM~7518588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Aug 17 2007, 11:51 PM~8581847
> *what adam is this?? Fresno finest c.c??
> *


NAH BRO HES UCE PROSPECT :biggrin: STONE COLD KUSTOMS


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

GOT SOME MURAL WORK TO POST HERE IN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS, ALONG WITH A 66 RAG PATTERED OUT, STEP BY STEP.


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

67 VW , PEARL WHITE AND ALSA CANDY LIME GREEN OVER A MINT BASE.


















CUSTOM CHAMPAIGNE BASE WITH MULTIPLE ALSA CANDIES, PEARLS, AND BASECOATS.





















































NEW ARTIST OFFERING MURALS @ $450 HOOD/TRUNK :0 :0 :0 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

66 IN PROGRESS
PHONE PICS ARE NOT TOO GREAT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

TTT :0


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I CHANGED THE ROOTBEER PATTERN TO A CANDY BLOOD RED 2 TANGERINE BACK 2 BLOOD RED FADE.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 25 2007, 12:21 AM~7768170
> *ALSA COLOR SAMPLES, MANY MORE PICS TO UPLOAD
> 
> 
> ...


which is more vibrant? house of kolors or alsa kandies? i need prices


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

ALSA HANDS DOWN, THE PIGMENT LEVEL IS NON COMPARISION, THE UV PROTECTION IS GREATER IN ALSA CANDIES, THE PRICE IS BETTER (THOUGH SOME OF OUR PRODUCTS ARE REALLY EXPENSIVE), AND THE ALSA CLEARS WE USE FOR CANDIES BLOW HOK AWAY, FAR AWAY. I'LL PM YOU WITH A PRICE LIST BUT GIVE ME A FEW DAYS, IF YOU DON'T GET IT BY THURS NIGHT PM ME AGAIN, I'M SO BUSY WITH THE SUPERSHOW AND SEMA RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER THAT I SOMETIMES FORGET.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Stone, how much for the smallest container of that Alsa paint? I wanted my painter to do some mild stripes and a medium size mural with that mira chrome and blue...


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

MIRRA CHROME IS 150 A PINT
CANDY BLUE IS 40 A QUART


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

kingoflacz said:


> which is more vibrant? house of kolors or alsa kandies? i need prices


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :thumbsup:


damn bro you went diggin :cheesy:


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

how can i order stuff from yall


----------



## dfdubb (Jul 7, 2003)

don't waste your time... :machinegun::fool2:


----------

